# Inverter Help



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I bought a 150w inverter to run two 240v fans in the cab area and it does a great job. I also thought I would be able to use it to charge my netbook batteries when on the move but it doesn't really want to know... The alarm beeps on and off as we travel and although it does get some charge in there it's not very happy. So, am I asking to much of it or is it duff?

My Samsung NC10 charger has the following label;

Input 100-240V, 50-80hz 1.2A
Output 19V 2.1A

The Inverter should easily produce the required input should it not?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its probably throwing a hissy fit because its getting over 14 volts because the alternator is charging your leisure batteries while the engine is running and its doesnt like that much ! 

Try it when the engine is not running and you should be OK

I think you have the input and output details about face, input will be 12 volts from your leisure battery and it will pump out 240 V


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Watts=voltsxamps, ?=240x1.2

It does not have the output to charge your laptop battery, Alan.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply - The input/output data is for the notebook charger which is only expecting 1.2A in at 240V. I thought about the higher voltage but discounted the idea because it powers the fans perfectly when on the move.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*waveform?*

It could be that the inverter is not producing a sine wave ouput, but some form of emulated sine wave which is a bit coarse.

the Samsung psu is likely to be of a "switched mode" variety and might not like the waveform it is receiving.

This sort of problem can often be experienced with generators.

We use a Maplin 12 > 19 volt inverter for our netbooks.

Grant


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Alan is right, the reason is that the inverter output is 150w 220VAC and the input required by the laptop transformer is 1.2 amps!

So in effect at 220 VAC 1.2A you need a 12VDC - 220 VAC inverter that can produce 264 watts

Buy a 300 watt inverter :wink:


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hmmm*

I dont think the PSU will consume 1.2 amps at 240 volts.

This is a maximum rating and probably only occours at 110 volts.

I would expect that the switch mode psu will draw less current as the voltage goes up (0.6 amps!)

otherwise the wattage figure is wrong.

I will measure mine tonight

Grant


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not convinced the problem is an under-rated inverter. I use a 150w pure sine wave inverter to power a MacBook Pro which has an 85 watt power pack. The input statement on it says 100-240V (1.5A) 50-60 Hz and the output is 18.5V - 4.6A / 16.5V - 3.6A. This looks like a heavier load than that used by the Samsung referred to in the original post.

I have also powered a three-speaker system at the same time, with no problem.

I suspect the problem is more likely due to either:
a) using a rough quasi-sine wave inverter as opposed to a pure sine wave version;
or b) cables from battery to inverter that are too thin.

When I used my inverter originally, I had problems with it squeaking under load. After a conversation with Sterling (the inverter supplier) I fitted it with heavy cables and it now works perfectly. There is an account of my revised installation in the downloads section called "Installing a small Inverter" should you wish to refer to it.

Philip


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Acer so I bought a car (12v) to laptop adaptor from Maplins for £20. It works perfectly and is silent as the transformer doesn't need cooling fans. Takes less out of the batteries if stationary too.
Kev


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the help chaps, my inverter is indeed sat on my parcel shelf and supplied by some thinnish wires (relative to the wires attached to the inverter) I shall relocate and try again.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Your Samsung charger will only run off a PURE SINE WAVE inverter.

Many Laptop chargers are piccy but many are not. Keep trying and the inverter will blow a transistor. I know, I did!
C.


----------

